# Kiss Meldahl GOODBYE!



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just kidding...but it sounds like it will not exactly be fishable for the next few years.




Thoughts?


http://www.wlwt.com/news/22921153/detail.html




> HAMILTON, Ohio --
> 
> Hamilton could break ground within weeks on a new, $500 million hydroelectric plant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Sad day for all surf casters in SW Ohio!

I just hope that the river comes down so that I can get one more day in at the dam.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Clean, renewable electricity for thousands of homes and businesses???
Or a fishing spot for a few fishermen???
I'll take electricity for the win, Alex.
The river is a big place. Find another spot...


----------



## riverat (May 26, 2004)

The hydro plant at Greenup turned a truly unbelievable fishing spot into a mediocre one at best. I know, I fished it for years before and now rarely. Don't let anyone write an environmental impact statement that says fishing will not be impacted, as they did at Greenup. Total B.S.


----------



## stripndrag (Aug 31, 2007)

chadwimc said:


> Clean, renewable electricity for thousands of homes and businesses???
> Or a fishing spot for a few fishermen???
> I'll take electricity for the win, Alex.
> The river is a big place. Find another spot...


Chad,
No disrespect but several of us have spent many yrs down below that dam, plenty of gas, plenty of "launchers", pencil poppers, and peanut butter sandwhiches, catching a lot of big hybrids, smallmouth and sauger on cold and windy days to see this. I don't think we need you to tell us it's a big river and we can fish somewhere else.


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm with chadwimc, I'll take hydro-electric over coal burning any day even if that would mean less fish. I'm sure the proper authorities have thoroughly studied all of the effects of this proposed project. Cleaner energy resources will always be at the top of my list as well as any water bearing creature!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Maintaining the recreational area at Meldahl intact, and finding a clean/ renewable energy source for the city of Hamilton are some how mutually exclusive? Not that hydroelectric is the only option, but I'm fairly certain that there is a river running right through the city of Hamilton? 

The Ohio river in the Cincinnati area offers many excellent fishing opportunities, and the fishing at Meldahl dam was the crown jewel. If you think that there are better shore spots for stripers, hybrids, blues, and eyes in the Cincinnati area, you simply have NOT fished Meldahl. If I'm wrong, show me the 1000's of 15lb hybrids and 30LB blues that you caught at different shore spot in the area.

The fishing will never be the same. Meldahl was unique in that (most of the time) with just a 100 yard cast, you could reach the whitewater coming right out of the gate. If you have EVER stood on the bank at Meldahl, seen hybrids busting bait 100 yards out, casted a 3oz topwater to the area, had an instant drag stripping hook-up, and fought for ever inch with these powerful fish in heavy current.....you would then understand why it is a sad day for FISHERMEN.

Even beyond the great fishing, there was also a great fishing community at the dam. I will miss both.


----------



## Fin Hunter (Apr 11, 2004)

Having fished Greenup dam for years before and after the hydroplant was put in I would hope that the addition of a hydro plant would actually improve fishing access at Meldahl. That's provided that the project would include construction of fishing walkway/pier like Greenup has. Its puts the Striper fishing with easy casting distance of a surf rod, and the stripers are always located in the same place- right at the discharge whirlpool of the generating station. You'll no longer be at the mercy of which gates are open on the main dam. White bass and sauger tend to hold right next to the walkway or immediately downstream of the discharge. Catfishing at Greenup stayed the same or even better after the hydro plant was added. I just can't see this construction project as being a loss for anyone in the long run if its done right. 

For the short term, yes it will have an impact, certainly due to the loss of fishing access while the project goes on. In the meantime, I urge all of you to contact Tom Leibham, project manager for City of Hamilton Meldahl Dam Hydroelectric project; and the Army Corps of Engineers to lobby for the inclusion of a fishing pier at Meldahl similar to the one at Greenup Dam.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

Tree huggers, save the whales and kill the unborn.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I lived in Portsmouth for a few years while going to college and I would frequently fish Greenup. Had a girl that went to Northern Kentucky U and would frequently fish Meldahl also. I have to say that I prefer to fish Greenup any day if given the choice. Both for wipers and saugeye.


----------



## gunnersman (Mar 2, 2010)

Meldahl Dam is not even in Hamilton county. It is in clermont but they don't want to spoil any of their own environment so they want someone else to have the headache. Leave the river alone. I spend all summer on it and they are already killing off the shad runs that kept the fishing great.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

gunnersman said:


> Meldahl Dam is not even in Hamilton county. It is in clermont but they don't want to spoil any of their own environment so they want someone else to have the headache. Leave the river alone. I spend all summer on it and they are already killing off the shad runs that kept the fishing great.


What's Hamilton county got to do with it?


----------

